# Newbee...Rhinestone TradeShows



## Knockouts (Dec 3, 2008)

This is my first post to the site - so be nice. 

I am new to the rhinestone tee biz in the Cincinnati, Ohio -and I am very interested in learning as much as possible - 

Are there any Tradeshows geared to our Rhinestone Tee specialty you can recommend? 

Of course. I am crossing my fingers it's in VEGAS $$$

Thanks! 
KnockOuts - B1


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry...better uncross your fingers... I am not aware of any trade show that is only rhinestones. You might want to go to Long Beach in Jan 09 at the ISS show...there will be some vendors of machines and transfers and such for rhinestones...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not aware of a 'rhinestone specific' trade show. is there something specific that you are looking for?


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Some of my suppliers have booths at the Magic Show in Vegas...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If I can help you please ask, we do have lessons on here, that i posted rhinestone transfer lesson, #1. #2,#3


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Knockouts said:


> This is my first post to the site - so be nice.
> 
> I am new to the rhinestone tee biz in the Cincinnati, Ohio -and I am very interested in learning as much as possible -
> 
> ...


Hi Kristina,

If you are looking for tradeshows to learn, the arena is limited. If you are looking for shows to sell your rhinestoned product to retailers, there are several industries that have events and shows to market wholesale- cheer and dance industries to name a few.


----------

